# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Смешные истины

## it-ogo

Интересная цитата с башорга:   

> Не думала, что услышу такое собственными ушами.  она: обратно мы летели медленне, семь часов, а не шесть, потому что в другую сторону он: что "в другую сторону"? она: ну, самолет летел в другую сторону, ветер ведь он: ???? она: ну земля вращается, создает ветер, самолету сложнее так лететь

 Что характерно, явление имеет место, хотя объяснение упрощенное и терминологически несовершенное. Однако слушательница, видимо, сочла его невероятным и списала на фантазию озвучившей его дамы, отсюда и юмор - и вашим и нашим.

----------

